# Life style changes - would you?



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Posting this in the "retirement" section because I'm looking for opinions from "older" folks. You know us'ins that are more set in our ways than the 20-40 something crowd would be. :teehee:

Just having had a "first meeting" with a Cardiac Rehabilitation Group. I've been told that I need to do some major (over time) changes to my life style. 
Why? (you may ask). 
Answer: Cause it's "healthier" and will lead to living a better life.

Of course living the way I have has gotten me through over 70 years with more to come (hopefully). :thumb: So I'm wondering......
Would you be willing to change your life style to live a "better" (what ever that is) life????

Some changes:
Limit salt, this doesn't bother me since I don't use nor consume that much anyway. I also use more frozen veggies than canned although fresh is always preferred. 
Cut out many dairy products, drink 1-2% milk and limit, if not cut out cheese. Don't drink that stuff they try to pass off as milk anyway, but do love my aged 3-5 year old cheddar... 
Cut back on fried foods - baked is better.
Limit snacks to fruit and veggies.
And finally do "formal" exercise at least 3 times a week.
There were more but I can't remember them off hand.

So being as "old" as you are would you make certain "life style" changes to your life so you could be "healthier" because ............ ?

Of course, please remember there is no guarantee that by doing this you will live any longer.... :umno:


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Aside from doing most of your list already, and believing in moderation, I'd never cut out anything entirely. But, that's me, not your Doc. Take it away from me and that's all I want.

I agree, there's no guarantee you'll live any longer, but you may, just may, live an easier, more productive/active life; able to do more things that you enjoy doing rather than sitting in a wheel chair or not being able to walk more than 10 feet without gasping for breath.

As far as "better" life, we all have to define that for ourselves. Just like the word "happy".


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

LOL! Next month, I'll be 72 and I'll be darned if I even want to live a ripe old age. 

Therefore, I eat what I want, when I want and stop eating when I'm full.

Oddly enough,the tests on my heart show it has improved in the past three years. My BP is good too.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I keep remembering the old Rumpole of the Bailey aphorism about no vice being so small that it is worth giving up for two years more in a nursing home. 
Unfortunately the choice is not between dying earler or later but of being miserably unhealthy while not being quite bad enough to die.
I have no anwer but a thought that if the pain of depriving myself of something is outweighed by the joy of being around to experience things still giving pleasure, I go for the deprivation. Otherwise no.


----------



## newcolorado (Jan 31, 2012)

I am 82 and been on the diet for 4 years. Plus I am on a blood thinner that limits more what I can eat or drink. It is either do it or be sick for me. Blood test once a month if stays where it should other else can be once a week. I would rather stay on diet and not get jabbed all the time. I walk and he wants a mile a day. I am Afib heart trouble. Wt must stay down. My doctor thinks I am an healthy 82 year old. And got lot more years. I gave him copy of my living will and medical POA. I am 80 miles from him and he does not want me come in the bad weather. (narrow mountain pass to go over) Is it worth it. Yeah, I think so. Clinic /hospital is about half mile from me and I use that for blood tests and ER. I live alone.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

I'm kinda' in line with Wolf Mom. So far, my health is fine, thanks be to God. The only thing the Doc wants me to do is take Lipitor (or a similar non-generic drug that costs big $'s) to lower by borderline high cholesterol. I could also stand to lose a few pounds I picked up while working on a consulting assignment away from home a couple of years ago.

I do believe a person is better off if they can stay active and not become a couch potato. That doesn't mean it has to be formal exercise sessions, but it's ok if it is scheduled/formal. A cousin of mine swears by yoga, and she is as limber as when she was a teen. But hey, I can still touch my toes, so it's all good.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

They want you to live to be 120. The first doctor that has a patient do that wins a prize!

Mon


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I know I'm not as old as someone you're looking for answers from, but I thought I'd just add a little to maybe help you motivate... I really don't think what you've listed is much of a lifestyle change, especially if it adds even 1 more year of good living to your life.. To me, it looks to be more of a change in food flavors 

I just turned 50 in April, and I'm finally starting to realize I'm getting older, and I don't mean number wise... Hurts to get down and up from the floor.. heck, even the bed... can't see as good, wasn't very active, always eating bad, and my body was telling me about it...

So, I decided it was time to get out from behind a desk, and out of the city, and start living better.. healthier.. Mind you though, I'm still not gonna give up my chocolate and scotch... 

So far, we've quit our jobs and got all of our household stuff moved.. We feel SO much less stress, even during a move.. Just no stress of work, other people, and traffic.. 

We've stopped eating out every day, and now fix a lot of good meals, and I'm not talking fried.. .OK, we do wilt some lettuce... that's almost fried right? We are feeling SO much better.. my wife and I have both lost weight, her almost 30 pounds.. I know our salt intake has dropped massively... 

In the middle of all those changes, I've also stopped smoking... I've not had a cigarette in a month now.. I've been using electronic cigarettes though.. I have gone from 24mg of nicotine, and I'm now down to 4 mg... . AND, I'm not using it very often... I"m getting close to giving it all up all the way very soon... 

Both my wife and I have made some really serious life changes in the past month and we're feeling fantastic.. both physically and mentally... 

And that mental part is a HUGE difference.. The exercise, eating better, not smoking (helps her too breathing cleaner air)... That's helped so much mentally.. We are accomplishing things.. We get a big project done that has overwhelmed us looking at it, and we are proud... We made our selves stick it out to the end, and we reap a reward after each thing off the list... Mentally, it's wonderful knowing how changes can make life so much better..

OH, BTW, my grand father is 92 years old.. .He does a lot of what his Dr's tell him too, but not all.. he still has a vice or two, but that man will still get on his bicycle and ride 15 miles several times a week.. I hope I got half what he does at that age physically...


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I think it depends on your quality of life. When I was working (up until April) I ate alot of fast food (although alot of it was salads), never had enough time to eat slowly and actually enjoy it. Ate breakfast on the road and multiple cups of coffee or tea to get thru the day. My arthritis was killing me and I was SOOO tired. Retiring was the best thing I ever did. The stress relief was amazing after the first month getting used to not going to work...I only eat when I am hungry and can take a nap when I need it. I'm JUST starting to feel like I'm not so tired anymore. I do need to get back on my Dr. Fuhrman's "nutritarian" way of eating. It's been hard since my son's family has been here. They eat healthy but alot differently than I am used to.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

But...back to the question  I would be willing to change habits if it made a difference to my daily living - making it easier to get around and do stuff - but probably not so enclined if it only meant that I would live longer. What's the use of living longer if you are not happy or feeling deprived???


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Hummm, seems as though most everyone would make the life style changes. Which is a good thing I guess?
I personally gave up smoking bout 28 or so years ago, drinking alcohol bout 9 years ago, drinking any caffeine bout 5 months ago, heck I've even given up lying. :happy: But they were all things I just stopped doing not cause I had to nor was told to it was just something in my body/mind said it was time to quit.... so I did. 
It's the same bout going to the gym twice a week, just something I thought it time to start doing. As to what I eat, my food choices over the years have been always changing. From years past to present it is now less meat of any sort, more fresh veggies (dependent on garden), way less salt of any sort, and as Wolf mom posted "everything in moderation". 
But again these were all my deciding on the changes.......

So as I'm typing this I'm beginning to think it isn't so much the changes it's being told I have to............ That's something I've always had trouble with the "being told" to do something that effects me personally...... specially when I can not see any real benefit in it. 
I'm sorry but to me I see no reason to try to live up to someone else's idea of a "healthier" life style. Specially since over time they themselves can't get it right either - remember bout eating eggs!!!!!

But as others posted "That's just me"....... eep:

But I really do thank everyone for their thoughts.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I doubt your Dr is saying you HAVE to do something.. it's a suggestion... which you can take or leave... He's just doing what you are paying him to do... looking out for your best interests...


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I try not to see a doctor if I can help it. One told me I had to change my diet because he said my cholesterol was high. I did everything he wanted, no change. He put me on meds, no good. He was killing me. I went off everything and back to my old ways. I saw him years later, he was heavy and smoked like a chimney but I would still see him out jogging (kind of a fast walk) He looked miserable. He had a full blown heart attack at 45,so bad he isn't doctoring anymore. I'm still doing good the old way. I'm not working either, It was stress the whole time for me. No stress, no problems....James


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Average lifespan for US males is 70.9 years.

For US physicians, it's 73.

They outlive the rest of us an average of 2.1 years.

Big deal. Almost statistically insignificant. Seems to me if they were all that good at their profession, it would be 10 years or more.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/11020591


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I would take the doc&#8217;s advice under consideration. I do my own research. For instance, salt isn&#8217;t such a big deal. But, if you eat a lot of prepared food or a lot salty snacks, salt will be an issue. I don&#8217;t, so I don&#8217;t watch my salt. It is not a one size fits all. Same with milk. Going from 2% milk to 3.5% is only 1.5%. Less fat means more lactose. Is that good? If you do not otherwise eat a lot of fat, whole milk is fine. Also consider that whole milk when I was a child could be as high as 8%, so 3.5% is really low fat. You need at least 2% fat in milk or your body cannot absorb the calcium, so nobody should drink skim or 1%. 

Same with cholesterol. Statistics show that those with the lowest cholesterol in any age group die first

Yes, I&#8217;ll make changes, but I have to be convinced that it is a good thing, not just a cookie cutter approach.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

I plan to enjoy life the way I want until I die regardless if that day is tomorrow or 20 years away.

Whenever my control freak doctor starts preaching such and such lifestyle changes will add years to the end of my life, I cut him off by saying that I plan to continue enjoying the few pleasures I enjoy and have no intention of adding onto the diapered and demented end of life most all of us go through for at least awhile anyway.


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 10, 2006)

Those are non issues for me, I eat as little out of a store as possible. I do not think curtailing fat is healthy, but eating bad fat is unhealthy. 
Avoid processed foods, esp. sugar and white flour. 

My Dad lost his stomach to cancer. He was the most upbeat person I ever knew. 
Of course he had a long list of things he was not supposed to eat. He never paid it one bit of attention. There he was, eating wild mushrooms he had found, (he was an expert) high on his no no list. I said, boy they are going to be heavy on your stomach. Dad said, of course not, I do not have one. When he went for his checkups the professor called in other Drs. to see my Dad, he was the poster boy of doing fantastic. For breakfast Dad ate either a raw onion or big Radishes shredded, good bread and butter, an egg, his self gathered herbtea. He enjoyed it immensely. He walked twenty miles on regular hikes all the time. When he was 85 he still took groups of tourists on hiking tours. Dad would not touch junkfood with a pole, not for health reasons, but because it is junk. Who would eat junk. He died at age 87, I assume of old age or because it was time to call it a day, the Dr. said there was no reason for him to have died. He went to a birthday party, was the life of the party. of course. then he fell asleep in front of the TV and never woke up. That was on Thursday, on Tuesday he had been at choir rehearsal. of course walked the mile to church. 
Mother just died age 90. She also came close to the edge around sixty. I get the impression that folks who escape death appreciate everything a lot more and have more zest for life .We might be healthier if we had that zest beforehand.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Its interesting reading the comments again.
To add to the list of things needed to change (over and above eating habits):

Exercise - My going to the gym twice a week is not good enough - need 5 days out of the seven of "formal" exercise. This is to include stretching, aerobic, and strength. Oh you also need to know what your "target" heart rate is (mine is 124) or you can use the Borg RPE scale (a scale based on how you feel during exercise).
No, going for that walk/stroll doesn't count, nor does cutting, splitting, stacking firewood, nor working in the garden, or doing yard work, etc...

Medications - It's very important to "take as directed" and on the time schedule told to you by the doc.

Emotional health - Keep doing the things you enjoy, try doing something new, stay involved, be active... Deal with or at least mange stress in your life. Take time to relax. If needed get help in dealing with emotional problems.

Sooo, If'n you want to comment on these please remember:

This has not a thing to do with living longer nor having a better life; it's all about having a "healthier" life style!!!!


----------



## WildBillTN (Feb 1, 2006)

For the "formal" exercise, have you thought of tai chi? Works for me.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

WildBillTN said:


> For the "formal" exercise, have you thought of tai chi? Works for me.


To be honest; No.

The examples given me were of standard type exercises involving weights, treadmill, stair climber, chair (something to hold on to while stretching), resistance bands, etc...

Mostly pushed was the fact that I have to get my heart rate up to the "target" and hold it there for a time.... And of course, to build up muscle mass; something that is normally lost during the "aging" process.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Brush mowing with my walk behind mower , doing other outside chores or watching TV while peddling the air cycle for 20 to 30 minute sessions if the weather prevents outside chores adequately keeps my circulation and heart rate up for my exercise periods and keeps my weight below 200 pounds.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Shrek said:


> Brush mowing with my walk behind mower , doing other outside chores or watching TV while peddling the air cycle for 20 to 30 minute sessions if the weather prevents outside chores adequately keeps my circulation and heart rate up for my exercise periods and keeps my weight below 200 pounds.


That was my reasoning also :thumb: mowing the lawn, splitting wood, and other chores should be the same thing as "formal" exercise with the side benefit of actually getting something done! 
But according to the "experts" Oh No it's not the same, reason cause you stop, halt, pause, vary your speed, and do not keep your heart rate up but let it fluctuate at best.
So your peddling would be what they are looking for but all the other "stuff" don't cut it according to them.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2014)

Back in the 50's there were some 90 year old folks around, they didn't know anything about aerobic exercises, or lipitor, none of that stuff. Most of those 90 year olds were more active than the average 50 year old is now. If pulling weeds and splitting firewood don't kill you, I reckon it'll keep you alive. 

When it comes to doctors, and what they recommend, I'm very skeptical. First, you gotta remember, they won't make any money by actually helping you to the point you don't need them any more. Secondly, if I wanted to know how to be healthy and active into my 80's and 90's, I think I would ask someone who is in their 90's, not someone with no actual practical knowledge. 

I'm only 63, so y'all can call me kid if ya wanna. Haven't been to a doctor since 1979 or so(torn ligament in knee). I have always and still do talk to a lot of healthy old people, the common factor seems to be their eating habits and staying busy. None of them know anything about different exercise programs and such. They laugh and tell me they're too busy working to do any exercising.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

zong said:


> Back in the 50's there were some 90 year old folks around, they didn't know anything about aerobic exercises, or lipitor, none of that stuff. Most of those 90 year olds were more active than the average 50 year old is now. If pulling weeds and splitting firewood don't kill you, I reckon it'll keep you alive.
> 
> Secondly, if I wanted to know how to be healthy and active into my 80's and 90's, I think I would ask someone who is in their 90's, not someone with no actual practical knowledge.
> 
> I'm only 63, so y'all can call me kid if ya wanna. I have always and still do talk to a lot of healthy old people, the common factor seems to be their eating habits and staying busy. None of them know anything about different exercise programs and such. They laugh and tell me they're too busy working to do any exercising.


That's the big problem - you can't ask those that didn't make it to an old age why they didn't........  :facepalm:

:hysterical:ound::hysterical:


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

It is amazing how just a few changes can improve your QUALITY of life. I would and have made changes to my eating and exercise and all of these small things have had a huge reward in the way I am feeling. And I have incurable cancer. And it has helped my husband enormously as well. That is what interests me. If swimming can strengthen my leg muscles which in turn will give better support and flexibility to my knees thus hurting and impeding me less then I am perfectly willing to go swimming. Physical work is great for keeping you healthy but it does not necessarily work all muscle groups or increase endurance. My endurance has increased dramatically with swimming. And of course it is also important to keep your mind active and healthy and the experts do say that doing new things is one of the most beneficial exercises for your mind.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

This is an interesting thread, Michael. Thanks for starting it.

Aging was something that never crossed my mind until just recently. My life "style" has always changed with the weather! Smoked during my 20s & 30s. (Kicked that with olives just so "smoke" would not be around those I loved.) Alcohol/drugs were pretty much ignored due to experiences with loved ones as a child. Grew up in a wholesome home with a wonderful mother; so playing around sexually was out of the question.

I have always had a very healthy body with a strong metabolism & never gained much weight; so never worried about what I was eating....until a few years ago.

In my 60s I realized my body was not as agile as it use to be, sodium was being held in my body and causing problems and I was "bordering" on diebetis. When I went to the doctor he "expected" me to have high cholesterol because I had been drinking so much goat milk. (HeHe Turns out it was the goat milk that was keeping my cholesterol at bay.) About this time my nerves were pretty freyed from all I had been dealing with and my body was not as able to turn off my emotions as well as it use to. For me this was all a simple wake-up call that I was, indeed, aging and simply needed to take a look at my diet.

I didn't need a doctor to tell me...was never good at taking advice anyway! So I cut out salt and processed foods, put more energy into growing the garden and fruits and processed my own meats. (The majority of what foods I eat now are home grown and very healthy.) In *listening *to my own body, I have been able to overcome all ailments except the pain in my right hip; and I'm working on that.  I have, also, given my emotions permission to express themselves...no one around to object except my animals and they are just fine with....whatever.

I use a walk-behind brush mower for about 4 acres (Will cut this back as soon as I can get some hair sheep for the back part of this.), tend my own goats/chickens and work my dogs. Yes, age has taken a toll and I move slower and cannot multitask as I use to. Even my nerves prompt intimidation/inhibition of some chores. Still I am managing quite well. (Just yesterday I separated 8 large, playful kids with horns; and this morning I went up into a scary loft...black snakes live up there...and threw down 9 bales of hay.) Still have a bee hive in my processing center to tend to; but I'll get that done too...just as soon as I coax my nerves into letting me. ROFL

Retirement to me is a peace I've never had before...no one to take care of but myself; and only the weather tells me what to do and when. LOL

My faith in a loving God has always been strong; and has always given me strength; so even now that I'm 73 yrs old and this year has bombarded me with many diverse trials, I'm quite content knowing my Heavenly Father is ever watchful.......

..........Changing my life style to me means adapting to whatever situation I am in to accommodate whatever I need to do *while maintaining my own personal health.........*and, indeed, I shall do that until my Lord returns.................


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

emdeengee, having a wife that is a cancer survivor (4+ years) I can understand somewhat you and your husband are going through; to which my thoughts go with you. And yes, we did make major changes to our/her lifestyle because of it, but that's just my point to all this. There was a real reason for the changes and they have had a direct effect not only on her but on both of us.


To the changes they say I have to make is just for a "healthier" life style. There isn't a living longer, better, easier, or anything like that.
I'm just having trouble with this "living healthier" - what's healthier? A person's idea of healthy may not be the same as mine nor even the person next door and so on down the block. So for the "experts" to say do this to live a "healthier" life style - are they right or ______ not.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Everything in moderation except those things that are bad for anyone. My lifestyle was dictated by my birth and life challenges. I was born without a stomach (well actually I had one but it was outside my body and did not function) I was allergic to everything and my body could not process enough to sustain me. So it was/is/has been a lot of goats milk. I have changed my lifestyle as I have aged and because of injuries. Plain, simple foods, exercise, chronic pain and stress management. I didn't take up bad habits when I was young, just needed to adjust habits as needed. I have many side effects but with close management I have been able to stay medication free (except during a few short periods). Cholesterol is great, now. Blood pressure is low at times but manageable, Blood sugar is stable but lower than I would like. I have to work at it, to keep weight on, good thing to have but can be very hard at times. Each small bite is chewed 100 times to get it to a size and mixture of digestive juices so my system can take up the nutrients. Very small meals, often and complete, to provide nourishment. So far, I am still here. So yes, I have and will continue to change my lifestyle to live....James


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Micheal said:


> emdeengee, having a wife that is a cancer survivor (4+ years) I can understand somewhat you and your husband are going through; to which my thoughts go with you. And yes, we did make major changes to our/her lifestyle because of it, but that's just my point to all this. There was a real reason for the changes and they have had a direct effect not only on her but on both of us.
> 
> 
> To the changes they say I have to make is just for a "healthier" life style. There isn't a living longer, better, easier, or anything like that.
> I'm just having trouble with this "living healthier" - what's healthier? A person's idea of healthy may not be the same as mine nor even the person next door and so on down the block. So for the "experts" to say do this to live a "healthier" life style - are they right or ______ not.


I know that the modern way is to sneer at the "experts" (and there are those who claim to be experts and they are most definitely not) but when research has gone on for decades (all over the world) and certain things keep popping up as a positive then I think it is worth seeing if it will improve your life. 

Great examples of this conclusive evidence through research is the world wide consensus on tobacco and alcohol and sugar which has changed the way millions of people live and has improved their health. Of course you can continue to smoke or drink or consume sugar in excess and just wait for something to happen but pro-active steps can't hurt. The best proof of change is personal knowledge whether it is your own or how something has improved the life of your friends and family. Giving up soda and other heavily sugared foods has reversed the diabetes prognosis for my friend. She wasn't a diabetic but was heading there.

As for what is healthier - that is not a mystery. Medicine has been studying this forever. The Egyptians, Greeks, Romans and Chinese did it and my Mom and Grandmother certainly knew what was healthy. 

The latest studies (over 70 years now has been the studying of the diet, lifestyle and DNA of the people of Okinawa Japan, Sardinia Italy, Ikaria Greece and Loma Linda California to find out what they got from history and what they are doing right today that has made them the healthiest and longest lived humans. 

And then of course there is the keeping of disease records and statistics from around the world to study why certain countries have certain diseases running amok and others do not.


----------

